#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση - Προτάσεις αλλαγών

## Pappos

Νομίζω ότι στην ελλάδα πρέπει να γίνει ριζική αλλαγή σττην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση. Πρώτα από όλα τα προγράμματα σπουδών πρέπει να γίνουν από την αρχή. Σήμερα επικρατεί το ένα επιστημονικό πεδίο να υπάρχει σε άλλο επιστημονικό πεδίο.

Επίσης η διοίκηση να γίνει από από επαγγελματίες managers που έχουν σπουδάσει το αντικείμενο και γνωρίζουν. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν θα έχουμε φαινόμενα παρατάξεων και εκλογών στα ιδρύματα. Ουτε θα έχουνε επιρροή οι καθηγητές σε τίποτα. Θα λέει η ομάδα των managers. Αγαπητέ κ. Βάγια θα κάντετε το μάθημα των σιδηρών τάδε ημέρα τάδε ώρα. Η ομάδα θα κρίνει ανάλογα τις ανάγκες του τμήματος για τον εργαστηριακό εξοπλισμό. Τέρμα οι μίζες !!! 

H ομάδα θα κρίνει για το δυναμικό των καθηγητών. 

Η ομάδα θα ελέγχει την σωστή λειτουργία του ιδρύματος.

Τέρμα ο τομεάς και τα πράσινα άλογα. Το έργο των καθηγητών είναι να παραδίδουν μαθήματα και όχι να εμπλέκονται στα διοικητικά του ιδρύματος. Για αυτό υπεύθυνοι είναι οι managers.

Επίσης η ομάδα θα εγκρίνει κα τα ερευνητικά προγράμματα κατόπιν συμβουλίου με τους καθηγητές. 

Ακόμα να συγκροτιστεί ομάδα φοιτητών εννιαία για τυχόν αναφορά προβλημάτων. 

Η ομάδα φοιτητών αξιολογεί τους καθηγητές ανάλογα από το έργο τους και τις παραδόσεις. Καθηγητής που δεν πληρεί προϋποθέσεις για παράδοση ή θα απορίπτεται ή θα καταλήγει σε εργαστήριο.

Θα υπάρχει αξιολόγηση των καθηγητών ανά δύο χρόνια. Αν ένας είναι αντάρτης τον στέλνουν σπίτι του.

Να εξαφανιστούν οι φοιτιτικές παρατάξεις από τα ιδρύματα. Το ίδρυμα δεν είναι βουλή. Μόνο κακό επιφέρουν και τίποτα άλλο.

Να υπάρχει επιρροή από την ομάδα των φοιτητών για τα ερευνητικά ενδιαφέροντα του ιδρύματος.

Να εκδοθεί επιστημονικό περιοδικό του κάθε ιδρύματος για την πορεία του ιδρύματος. Ετσι θα υπάρχει συνεχή αξιολόγηση.

Να δωθεί το απαραίτητο ενδιαφέρον στα εργατήρια και στους εξοπλισμούς.

Εαν γίνονται ερευνητικά προγράμματα από ιδιώτες να πληρώνονται οι φοιτητές.

Επίσης από τα ιδιωτικά προγράμματα να δίνεται και ανάλογα ποσό για εκπαιδευτικές εκδρομές, αφού για αυτόν τον λόγο το υπουργείο είναι ανίκανο, άπραγο και άσχετο από θέματα παιδείας.

Το κάθε ίδρυμα να είναι αυτοκέφαλο, που σημαίνει στην διοίκηση της ομάδας δεν αναμιγνύεται κανείς.

Να ιδρυθεί από το κράτος τράπεζα για τα ιδρύματα και για τους φοιτητές. Ανάλογα να δίνονται και ποσά σε πρόσθετη έρευνα, εξοπλισμούς ή εκπαιδευτικές εκδρομές.

Να ιδρυθεί λέσχη πεί μικρής πληρωμής της τάξεως 3-4¤ για την σίτηση. Ετσι θα υπάρχει καλύτερο φαγητό. Επίσης από την ομάδα των φοιτητών να γίνεται καθημερινά υγαινομικός έλεγχος. Φυσικά γι τον έλεγχο θα δίνεται ένα μικρό συμβολικό ποσό στο ίδρυμα για τους εξοπλισμούς του ιδρύματος.

Τέλος και σημαντικότερο να μείνει το άσυλο όπως είναι δηλαδή το πνευματικό άσυλο. Κάθε άλλο που δεν συσχετίζεται με το πνευματικό άσυλο να δίνει την δυνατότητα στην επέμβαση των αστυνομικών αρχών.

Προτείνω το μοντέλο των managers, (από εδώ και στο εξής στο παρόν thread ονομάζεται ομάδα) οι οποίοι τουλάχιστον ξέρουν από διοίκηση, διότι είναι επαγγελματίες και αυτό είναι και το αντικείμενο σπουδών τους.
Έπειτα με την εξαφάνιση των φοιτητικών παρατάξεων οι όποιοι στόχοι για νοθεία ή εκμετάλευση από την πλευρά της ομάδας μειώνονται αισθητά.

Ύστερα δεν έχουν ώφελος καθώς θα πληρώνονται για κάνουν την δουλειά τους, δηλαδή την διοίκηση όποια και αν είναι αυτή.

Προτιμώ αυτήν την ομάδα γιατί είναι πολύ καλύτερη από τους καθηγητές και τις δικές τους κλικες. 

Επίσης δεν θα χάνονται μαθήματα και ώρες με συμβούλια που κάνανε οι καθηγητές για την διοίκηση του ιδρύματος.

Οι καθηγητές θα μπορούν να συγκεντρώνονται στο μάθημα και στην έρευνά τους. Τα όποια κονδύλια είναι απαράιτητα για το ίδρυμα είναι δουλειά της ομάδας.

Η ομάδα είναι ανεξάρτητη και θα λειτουργεί αυτόνομα.

Με την αξιολόγηση σε εθνικό επίπεδο θα υπάρχει μια σημαντική προσπάθεια για αναβάθμιση και καλυτέρευση της ομάδας.

Και αυτό γιατί μετά από αξιολόγηση των ιδρυμάτων θα δίνεται bonus στην ομάδα που έφερε σε πρώτη θέση το ίδρυμα.

Το bonus αυτό θα πηγαίνει στο ίδρυμα για δικούς του σκοπούς.

Θα υπάρχει ισότητα σε όλα τα ιδρύματα από την αρχή. Ολα θα ξεκινήσουν με ίδια κεφάλαια. Είναι στο χέρι της ομάδας και των καθηγητών να γίνει το ίδρυμα ένα elite πανεπιστήμιο. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός μεταξύ των ιδρυμάτων που θα οδηγήσει σε αναβάθμιση των κάθε ιδρυμάτων.

Οι φοιτητές πρέπει να συνεισφέρουν στην έρευνα και να αμοίβονται. Φοιτητικοί διαγωνισμοί μεταξύ των ιδρυμάτων σε ερευνητικά θέματα και όχι μόνο θα κρατάει σε αφύπνιση τους καθηγητές και τους φοιτητές.

*Τέλος η ομάδα θα ελεγχεται από την κεντρική ομάδα του κράτους. Αντικείμενο θα είναι η αξιολόγηση των μελών της ομάδας και των πειθαρχικών συμβουλίων. Θα κάνει έρευνα κάθε χρόνο στα μέλη για αξιολόγησή τους και ενημέρωση για την πορεία του κάθε ιδρύματος. Θα είναι ανεξάρτητη αρχή. Τα κετρικά μέλη θα διορίζονται έπειτα από ψηφοφορία των μελών και των φοιτητών. Έτσι δεν θα μπορούν να έχουν τον πλήρη έλεγχο καθώς θα υπάρχουν και οι φοιτητές που θα ψηφίζουν. Ετσι ανάλογα την πορεία του ιδρύματος και την διοίκηση οι φοιτητές που γνωρίζουν πολύ καλύτερα τα εσωτερικά θα έχουν και μεγαλύτερη επιρροή. Η κεντρική ομάδα του κράτους και το προεδρείο θα έχει διάρκεια 3 ετών. Μετά θα αλλάζει. Δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει το ίδιο προεδρείο για δεύτερη συνεχή χρονιά.

Και η κεντρική ομάδα του κράτους θα εκλέγεται από τους φοιτητές επί πτυχίω, μεταπτυχιακούς και διδακτορικούς.

*Βάζοντας τους φοιτητές σε ενεργό δράση τους ανοίγονται καινούργιοι ορίζοντες.

Μην κρίνεις από την τωρινή κατάσταση των φοιτητών. 

Με το παραπάνω σχέδιο υπάρχει μια πολύ ζεστή συνεργασία φοιτητή-καθηγητών.

Αυτά που ανέφερες γίνονται στο πολυτεχνείο της Κρήτης. Με το παραπάνω σχέδιο θα γίνεται πανελλαδικά. Ολα τα ιδρύματα θα συναγωνίζονται προς ώφελος των φοιτητών και των ιδρυμάτων.

Οι καθηγητές θα είναι ποιο ενεργοί και δεν θα εμπλέκονται με τα διοικητικά. 

Είναι πάρα πολλά καλά αλλά πρέπει να ξεχάσεις τελείως τα υπάρχοντα για να δεις ωφέλη από αυτά που προτείνω.

Μα αν δεν αξιολογήσει ο φοιτητής τον καθηγητή ποιος θα τον αξιολογήσει ???

Το υπουργείο που δεν ξέρει που είναι η κάθε σχολή ???

Εννοείται οτι τον αξιολογεί και η ομάδα και η κεντρική ομάδα αφού είναι υποχρεωμένη να αξιολογει και να ελέγχει τα ιδρύματα.

Αυτές είναι μερικές προτάσεις. Μπορείτε να συμληρώσετε ή να βγάλετε ή να σχολιάσετε ή να ρωτήσετε για το παραπάνω μοντέλο.

----------

george66

----------


## Pappos

Βασική προϋπόθεση, αν διάβασες όλο το κείμενο είναι να πεταχτούν οι παρατάξεις έξω. Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν παρατάξεις στα ιδρύματα. Τα ιδρύματα δεν είναι βουλή. Δεν θέλω να συνεχιστεί η συζήτηση για τις παρατάξεις. Είναι και ανούσιο αλλά και δεν θα οδηγήσει πουθενα. Έχετε λοιπόν σαν δεδομένο όχι παρατάξεις στα ιδρύματα.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## kobaksev

Τεράστιο θέμα ανοίγεις Pappos.
Το πρόβλημα για μένα συνοψίζεται στο "πώς θα κρατήσουμε τους καθηγητές και τους φοιτητές μέσα στο ίδρυμα".
Δηλαδή, πώς ο καθηγητής θα αφοσιωθεί στο διδακτικό-ερευνητικό του έργο και ο φοιτητής θα απαιτήσει και θα αναζητήσει τη γνώση και όχι το χαρτί-διαβατήριο στην αγορά εργασίας.

Ο καθηγητής δεν πρέπει να ασχολείται με την διοίκηση και τα οικονομικά του ιδρύματος. Πρέπει να αμείβεται επαρκώς ώστε να μην αποσπάται από το πανεπιστήμιο. Απαιτείται στελέχωση με καθηγητές->στόχος η διδασκαλία και ερευνητές->στόχος η έρευνα. Δεν είναι όλοι ικανοί και για τα δύο. Για την αξιολόγηση χρησιμοποιούνται αντικειμενικοί δείκτες (δημοσιεύσεις, αναφορές, συμμετοχές σε συνέδρια, πατέντες για τους ερευνητές και αριθμός διπλωματικών, διδακτορικών φοιτητών, συγγραφική δραστηριότητα για τους διδάσκοντες).

Τους φοιτητές δεν έχω καταλήξει με ποιό τρόπο τους κρατάς σε εγρήγορση. Ίσως η τακτική "μαστίγιο και καρότο" να ταιριάζει στην ιδιοσυγκρασία μας. Ίσως πρέπει να δούμε πώς καταλήγουν κάποιοι φοιτητές (τυχαία) σε κάποια ιδρύματα μέσω των πανελληνίων. Πάντως η αυστηρότητα (αλυσίδες μαθημάτων, πρόοδοι, προαπαιτούμενα μαθήματα) συνήθως αποδίδει. Όλα τα σοβαρά ιδρύματα παγκοσμίως διώχνουν φοιτητές (ακόμη και πρωτοετείς) οι οποίοι δεν αποδίδουν τα αναμενόμενα.

Οι φοιτητικές παρατάξεις συμφωνώ πως πρέπει να απομακρυνθούν και η συμμετοχή στα κοινά του ιδρύματος να ενθαρρύνεται με άλλο τρόπο.

----------


## Pappos

Για μένα βάση, για εις βάθος αντιμετώπιση και λύση είναι πρώτα από όλα να βγούν οι παρατάξεις. Μετά τα υπόλοιπα γίνονται _Debate._

----------


## mred-akias

Τους φοιτητές τους κρατάς πάρα πολύ εύκολα σε εγρήγορση με το να τους δίνεις την ευκαιρία να κυνηγήσουν αυτό που θέλουν. Και αυτό γίνεται πάρα πολύ απλά:  καταργούνται οι πανελλαδικές και τέλος. 
Ξεχωριστές εξετάσεις για το  απολυτήριο και ξεχωριστές εξετάσεις για την εισαγωγή στην σχολή. Στις  τελευταίες δε τα μαθήματα και την ύλη θα τα καθορίζει το εκάστοτε τμήμα.  Γτ δεν έχει κανένα νόημα να χάνει κάποιος την θέση στο τμήμα Πολιτικών  επειδή δεν έγραψε βιολογία ή να μην μπει αρχιτεκτονική επειδή δεν έγραψε  Αρχές Διοίκησης   ενώ το να μην μπει στους  Χημικούς/Μεταλειολόγους (και Μηχανολόγους?) επειδή δεν έγραψε χημεία είναι νορμάλ. (Το σύστημα των πανελληνίων είναι τόσο άστοχο -και για  ειδικότητες/επαγγέλματα άσχετα του μηχανικού- που νομίζω δεν έχει  νόημα να κοιτάμε την εξυγείανσή του.) 

Με τα παραπάνω έχεις έναν πρωτοετή φοιτητή ο οποίος είναι ένα άτομο που βρίσκεται σε μια σχολή/τμήμα με ένα συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο το οποίο το επέλεξε και δεν βρέθηκε εκεί από σπόντα. Και όταν ο φοιτητής έχει σκοπό τον οποίο τον έχει καθορίσει μόνος του, αρχίζει να απαιτεί. Και απαιτεί να σκέφτεται ο καθηγητής ότι κάτι πάει σταβά με το μαθημά του όταν στο αμφιθέατρο έρχονται 10 άτομα. Απαιτεί το prestige του μαθήματος να μην καθορίζεται από το ποσοστό ατόμων που κόβονται ασχέτως του πόσοι παρακολουθούν (πόσο "δύσκολο" παρουσιάζεται το μάθημα) αλλά από το ποσοστό ατόμων που το περνούν όταν παρακολουθούν (στην ουσία κατά πόσο ο καθηγητής έκανε ορθά καιευσυνείδητα την δουλειά του). Ναι θα υπάρχουν φοιτητές που θα κάνουν του κεφαλιού τους, αλλά δεν θα γεμίζουν οι σχολές με άτομα που δεν ξέρουν γτ στο καλό βρίσκονται εκεί (εκτός από την τροφοδοσία στις τοπικές επιχειρήσεις δηλαδή). 

Έτσι κρατάς τους φοιτητές μέσα. Οι καθηγητές βασικά είναι ακόμα πιο εύκολοι. Σε πρώτη φάση τους δίνεις την δυνατότητα να κάνουν αυτό το οποίο αγαπούν και έχουν αφιερώσει την ζωή τους: να συνεχίσουν την ουσιαστική έρευνα στο αντικείμενό τους. Και όταν τους έρχεται ο ευσυνείδητος φοιτητής (βλ. παραπάνω) που θέλει να μάθει για το ίδιο αντικείμενο, ο καθηγητής δεν θα βλέπει ως αγγαρεία την "μεταλαμπάδευση" κάποιας ξερής γνώσης, αλλά την μύηση κάποιου άλλου στον μαγικό κόσμο του. Και ναι να έχουν σοβαρές αμοιβές οι καθηγητές ώστε να μην υπάρχει κάποια δικαιολογία του στυλ "αναγκάζομαι να κάνω και το παραδίπλα". Φυσικά όποιοι δεν αξίζουν ή έχουν φθάσει στην θέση που έχουν με μη-αξιοκρατικά μέσα θα πάρουν πόδι γτ απλούστατα δεν θα αρκούνται στο παραπάνω και δεν θα μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν.

Η ιδέα με επιστημονικό περιοδικό μου άρεσε, αρκεί να έχει χώρο και για καθηγητές και εργαστηριακούς βοηθούς/μεταπτυχιακούς και για φοιτητές.

Να εφαρμοσθεί η ιδέα των Teaching Assistants. Λχ φοιτητές που έχουν περάσει ένα μάθημα και εάν θέλουν, να συμμετέχουν στην διεξαγωγή διαλέξεων και εργαστηρίων σε συνδυασμό με τους διδάσκοντες/υπεύθυνους εργαστηρίων. Προσωπικά, ό,τι έχω εξηγήσει σε άτομα εκτός τμήματος (από τεχνική θερμοδυναμική σε σχέση με αυτοκίνητα και φυσικοχημεία στον πατέρα μέχρι ρευστομηχανική και γεωχημεία σε φοιτήτρια εκτός πολυτεχνείου), μου έχει μείνει "χαραγμένο" στο μυαλό μου. Εκτός αυτού επιτρέπει στον φοιτητή να δει την άλλη όψη του νομίσματος και τον φέρνει σε στενότερη επαφή με άτομα που έχουν παρόμοια ερευνητικά ενδιαφέροντα. Επίσης ο φοιτητής να πληρώνεται για το παραπάνω.

Να υπάρχουν θέσεις εργασίας ειδικά σχεδιασμένες για φοιτητές στα πλαίσια του ιδρύματος με τις σχετικές απολαβές. Να υπάρχουν υποτροφίες καλής/άριστης επίδοσης, υποτροφίες με βάση το εισόδημα και με υποχρέωση από πλευράς του φοιτητή να δείξει βελτίωση στους βαθμούς του, και να υπάρχει και μια κλήρωση που θα απονέμονται χρηματικά βραβεία για αγορά βιβλίων και εκπαιδευτικών μέσων σχετικά με το αντικείμενο, με κάποιο μηχανισμό επιβεβαίωσης των σχετικών αγορών λχ προσκομίζοντας την απόδειξη. (Οι προτάσεις αυτής της παραγράφου εν μέρει πηγάζουν απ΄το γεγονός ότι θέλω βιβλία συνολικής αξίας περίπου $800 και φυσικά δεν μπορώ να τα αγοράσω :Λυπημένος: ). 

Επίσης, καθηγητές, μεταπτυχιακοί και φοιτητές να μπορούν να εισηγηθούν για τον εργαστηριακό εξοπλισμό, ωστόσο η τελική απόφαση να λαμβάνεται από την ομάδα.

Οι παρατάξεις (σε όλες τις βαθμίδες) να μην "υπάρχουν" στον χώρο του ιδρύματος. Αυτό είναι λεπτό (καθώς δεν μπορείς να φθάσεις στο άλλο ακρο και να καταπατήσεις το πνευματικό άσυλο) ωστόσο πρέπει να μην έχουν ρόλο στα κοινά. Το να μην δίνεις χώρο στις παρατάξεις είναι ένα πρώτο βήμα (πχ δεν επιτρέπεις την αφισοκόληση) αλλά στην ουσία δεν μπορείς εύκολα να τις εξαναγκάσεις έξω απ'το ίδρυμα. Φυσικά οι ίδιοι οι φοιτητές μπορούν να τις πετάξουν έξω με το να διαχωρίζουν την πολιτική αντίληψη από την διαδικασία μάθησης αλλά αυτό θα γίνει μόνο όταν ο φοιτητής θέλει ουσιαστικά να είναι στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση.

Χμ... αυτά προς το παρόν. 

ΥΓ: καλώς σας ξαναβρίσκω...

----------


## Annik

Η απομάκρυνση των παρατάξεων από τις σχολές ενέχει και έναν κίνδυνο όμως...αντί για "πράσινους", "μπλε", "κόκκινους" κλπ..να έχουμε τους "Παπαδοπουλικούς" (του καθηγητή κ. Παπαδόπουλου), τους "Ανδρεοπουλικούς" (του καθηγητή κ. Ανδρεόπουλου) και πάει λέγοντας.... και φυσικά, ο κάθε καθηγητής ή πρύτανης ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι...πρεσβεύει διαφορετικές αξίες που πιθανά εκφράζονται μέσω διαφορετικών παρατάξεων...και κάνοντας έναν μεγαλύτερο κύκλο νομίζω ότι έμμεσα καταλήγουμε και πάλι στο αρχικό δεδομένο: τις παρατάξεις..

Για μένα, το πιο σημαντικό είναι να υπάρξει πραγματική και ουσιαστική διασύνδεση των Πανεπιστημίων με την αγορά εργασίας, έτσι ώστε από φοιτητές ακόμα να έχουμε προοπτικές επαγγελματικής εξέλιξης και φυσικά...κίνητρα!

Υ.Γ. Τι κίνητρα να έχουν τα παιδιά που φέτος πέρασαν με 0,9 και 1,2;;; Από τα 18...απογοητευμένοι...

----------


## Pappos

Δεν διάβασες το αρχικό post.

Οι παρατάξεις δεν κάνουν καλό στην σχολή μόνο κακό. Δεν είναι βουλή η σχολή.

----------


## Annik

Μα πάνω στο αρχικό post απάντησα..και..συμφωνώ για τις παρατάξεις..απλά προσθέτω την άποψή μου ότι η απομάκρυνσή τους δεν είναι λύση από μόνη της..θέλει κι άλλα "μέτρα" συνοδευτικά ώστε να λειτουργούν όλα αυτόνομα και σωστά στα πανεπιστήμια.

----------


## Xάρης

Όλοι συμφωνούμε ότι υπάρχουν προβλήματα στα ελληνικά ΑΕΙ.

Εκείνο που θα πρότεινα είναι όχι να εφεύρουμε τον τροχό για άλλη μια φορά, αλλά να δούμε τι έχουν τα καλύτερα πανεπιστήμια του εξωτερικού που λειτουργούν όπως θα θέλαμε και να τα αντιγράψουμε προσαρμόζοντας τις όποιες αλλαγές όπου απαιτείται.

Ξεκινώντας από τον *τρόπο εισαγωγής στα ΑΕΙ*, προτείνω (συμφωνώντας σε κάποια σημεία με τους παραπάνω):
α) Ο αριθμός των εισακτέων να καθορίζεται από το κάθε τμήμα. Σήμερα τα ΑΕΙ απλώς δίνουν ένα αριθμό στο υπουργείο που τον πετά στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων.

β) Οι εξετάσεις, ύλη - θέματα - βαθμολογίες, να γίνονται από το κάθε τμήμα ή σχολή όπως τον παλιό καλό καιρό. Το αδιάβλητο θα εξασφαλίζεται όπως και στις πανελλήνιες με απόκρυψη του ονόματος του εξεταζόμενου.
Τα τμήματα να έχουν τη δυνατότητα να εγγράφουν φοιτητές χωρίς εξετάσεις μόνο με το βαθμό του απολυτηρίου του λυκείου ή τις επιδόσεις σε συγκεκριμένα μαθήματα. Αυτό για τα τμήματα των ΤΕΙ-ΑΕΙ που δε "συμπληρώνουν ομάδα".

γ) Μεταγραφές να μη γίνονται. Πώς άλλωστε αφού οι εξετάσεις θα γίνονται από κάθε τμήμα ξεχωριστά. Θα μπορούσαν όμως στη βαθμολόγηση των γραπτών να μετρούν κι άλλα κριτήρια πχ να πριμοδοτούνται τα παιδιά πολύτεκνων οικογενειών. Όλα όμως τα χαρτιά θα πρέπει να κατατίθενται πριν τις εξετάσεις και όχι μετά.

Προσδοκώμενοι στόχοι από τα παραπάνω:

Να μην είναι οι φοιτητές περισσότεροι από όσους μπορεί να εκπαιδεύσει ένα τμήμα.Να σπουδάζει ο καθένας στο αντικείμενο που τον ενδιαφέρει και στην πόλη που επιθυμεί και όχι επειδή απλώς βρέθηκε εκεί.Πιο δίκαιο σύστημα που σου δίνει περισσότερες ευκαιρίες αφού πχ αν πάει κάτι στραβά στις εξετάσεις του ΕΜΠ μπορεί να μη πάει στις εξετάσεις του ΑΠΘ.Πιο δίκαιο σύστημα γιατί η βαρύτητα των μαθημάτων αλλάζει από τμήμα σε τμήμα. Πχ η Χημεία δεν είναι τόσο χρήσιμη για τους Αρχιτέκτονες όσο για τους Χημικούς.Αδιάβλητο σύστημα όπως και το τωρινό.

----------


## Ubiquites

Για μένα ένα καλό βήμα προς τα εμπρός θα ήταν να απομακρυνθούν οι παρατάξεις από τα πανεπιστήμια. Καλώς ή κακώς οι παρατάξεις ακολουθούν συγκεκριμένες γραμμές-πολιτικές και διαμορφώνουν κατά πολύ την πορεία των σχολών μεμονωμένα. Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος αλλά όποιος θέλεις πιστεύει σε ότι θέλει και εκτός πανεπιστημίου δεν χρειάζεται να κάνουμε σημαία το πολιτικό-βρακί μας και να επικαλούμαστε το άσυλο όταν κάνουμε ακρότητες μέσα στα πανεπιστήμια.

----------

